# Power seats - broken switch



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys - just bought a 2000 SE with a broken passenger-side power seat switch. I wouldn't be so concerned about it if I could still move the seat backwards and forwards, but this functionality went with the switch. My first question is - am I correct in assuming that the switch is the most likely cause of the seat not moving?

But more importantly - does anyone know where I can order this part from so that I can fix it myself? The dealership wanted $700 ($500 for the part, $200 labor) to fix it which sounded outrageous to me.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Call up Courtesy Nissan in North Dallas. They usually have unbeatable prices, and wont try to sell you something you don't need. There web site is www.courtesyparts.com

Hope you get it working.


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

HNE said:


> Call up Courtesy Nissan in North Dallas. They usually have unbeatable prices, and wont try to sell you something you don't need. There web site is www.courtesyparts.com
> 
> Hope you get it working.


DO YOU KNOW WHAT ACTUALLY DIES IN THE SEAT?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

30585 said:


> DO YOU KNOW WHAT ACTUALLY DIES IN THE SEAT?


Does the seat try and move at all ? If it does and seems just stuck you may have a coin stuck int he track . If it doesnt you can try lightly tapping ont he motor while holding the swtich and it should start to work . Probably a bad motor but usually tapping on the lightly with a small hammer will do the trick .


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

Spddracer said:


> Does the seat try and move at all ? If it does and seems just stuck you may have a coin stuck int he track . If it doesnt you can try lightly tapping ont he motor while holding the swtich and it should start to work . Probably a bad motor but usually tapping on the lightly with a small hammer will do the trick .



my year maximas are known for having bad seats. the seat does move, just forward and backward. where is the motor located?


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

30585 said:


> my year maximas are known for having bad seats. the seat does move, just forward and backward. where is the motor located?


^^^^This makes no sense ? What does move then ? Recline ?


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

Spddracer said:


> ^^^^This makes no sense ? What does move then ? Recline ?


i can recline, move the chair up and down but not forward and backward.


----------



## NISMO GIZMO (Mar 14, 2005)

That same thing is now wrong with my maxima 2001 and my friend has the same problem. no forward backward or lumbar adjustments. Only the recline and the seat height works. Does Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

NISMO GIZMO said:


> That same thing is now wrong with my maxima 2001 and my friend has the same problem. no forward backward or lumbar adjustments. Only the recline and the seat height works. Does Anyone know how to fix it?


generally there is no easy fix other than to replace the motor itself. same thing happened to a friend's relatively new accord but was covered under warranty. However, before you go replacing sh*t, check the track, as a wise person has probably already suggested. its relatively easy (not speaking for maximas but from other cars) to repair this problem yourself. luckily, the $500 quote for the parts is grossly exaggerated. you could probably find what you need for anywhere from $80-200 online. i priced out the switch and the motor. each part was under or around 200. good luck

Seat parts

If the link doesnt work, search for "seat"


----------



## rob'sae (Jul 8, 2003)

Adallas said:


> Hey guys - just bought a 2000 SE with a broken passenger-side power seat switch. I wouldn't be so concerned about it if I could still move the seat backwards and forwards, but this functionality went with the switch. My first question is - am I correct in assuming that the switch is the most likely cause of the seat not moving?
> 
> But more importantly - does anyone know where I can order this part from so that I can fix it myself? The dealership wanted $700 ($500 for the part, $200 labor) to fix it which sounded outrageous to me.
> 
> ...


My fron passanger seat went out once. I took the entire seat apart, cleaned the motor and opened up the switch. What I found was a burnt up track on the PC board. It is very simple if you look at it. The tracks are wide and I just used some solder to jump the burnt gap and covered with clear nail polish. It will take 2-4 hours depending on your skill but can save you some $$$. If you have detailed questions just PM me.


----------



## myNISMO2000 (Jul 11, 2020)

power seat switch 2000 maxima has an intermittent problem with forward / back not functioning......should I replace switch?


----------



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

Guest said:


> Hey guys - just bought a 2000 SE with a broken passenger-side power seat switch. I wouldn't be so concerned about it if I could still move the seat backwards and forwards, but this functionality went with the switch. My first question is - am I correct in assuming that the switch is the most likely cause of the seat not moving?
> 
> But more importantly - does anyone know where I can order this part from so that I can fix it myself? The dealership wanted $700 ($500 for the part, $200 labor) to fix it which sounded outrageous to me.
> 
> ...


 Now 2022 I have that broken Driver pwr seat switch intermittent function. Switch is out of production. Any solutions to this?
*Seat Switch - Nissan (87066-C9900)*


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't see any available even in Europe or the Far East, but there are a couple of things you can do. The four switches all activate their motors directly with DPDT throws, so there's no smartwork to worry about. I would first open up the switch and see if it simply has a burnt circuit board as @rob'sae mentioned above. That often happens if a motor stalls or shorts out and draws too much current. If so, you can usually repair it with a soldered jumper as he did, then trace back the bad wires to locate which motor is bad and caused the issue. If the switch isn't savable, a long-term solution would be to modify your side panel to take the switch and knobs from a later model that uses the same type of switching but with a different connector, say, an R51 Pathfinder or gen4 Altima. If you get one from the JY with a pigtail attached, all you need is to match and mate the wire colors from the two wiring diagrams. You'll need to create the right mounts and holes, of course, but if the existing holes and studs are too far off, cutting down the JY side panel into a glue-on bezel will often accomplish that and look presentable. Then you'll have a replaceable part if the switch ever fails again.


----------



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> I don't see any available even in Europe or the Far East, but there are a couple of things you can do. The four switches all activate their motors directly with DPDT throws, so there's no smartwork to worry about. I would first open up the switch and see if it simply has a burnt circuit board as @rob'sae mentioned above. That often happens if a motor stalls or shorts out and draws too much current. If so, you can usually repair it with a soldered jumper as he did, then trace back the bad wires to locate which motor is bad and caused the issue. If the switch isn't savable, a long-term solution would be to modify your side panel to take the switch and knobs from a later model that uses the same type of switching but with a different connector, say, an R51 Pathfinder or gen4 Altima. If you get one from the JY with a pigtail attached, all you need is to match and mate the wire colors from the two wiring diagrams. You'll need to create the right mounts and holes, of course, but if the existing holes and studs are too far off, cutting down the JY side panel into a glue-on bezel will often accomplish that and look presentable. Then you'll have a replaceable part if the switch ever fails again.


Thank you...the only intermittent function is on back/ forward. I'm guessing there's a short that shouldn't be hard to find if I can get the seat out from its forward position. I appreciate your input


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's intermittent, see if the other functions still work immediately after the slide motor quits. If not, the slide motor may be tripping the circuit breaker and the problem may be in the motor and not the switch.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it is the switch or even the slide kit, you might be able to find a good used one at a salvage yard using Car-part.com.


----------

